# The, is Blackstar an Elf Thread.



## Daranavo (Sep 17, 2005)

Ok, she has the blonde hair and the blue eyes yet has anyone ever seen her ears? I say she is an elf and is in hiding. Please vote if you agree with this or disagree.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 17, 2005)

I swear I didn't put him up to this...

Good lord...you're a nut. I don't show my ears because my hair covers them...and I look horrendous with my hair pulled behind my ears, which is why I don't keep it like that.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 17, 2005)

LIES! So you say, however, we shall let the omnipotent and just jury decide what is the truth in this matter. Hush you!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 17, 2005)

Look, if I was going to be something in hiding, I'd be something far cooler than an Elf.  



*ducks*


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 17, 2005)

Bailiff, restrain and GAG the accused!


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 17, 2005)

Elves are genteel, noble and ethereal, not bitter, sarcastic and dangerous


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 17, 2005)

In no way is the lovely e.Blackstar a grotesque and monsterous Elf! That is just as inconsiderate and rude as saying Hammersmith has red or dirty blonde hair!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 17, 2005)

WHATCH WHAT YOU SPEAK OF!!! An elf is no fool and some could be more then willing to drag you away by your tangled heads of hair! 

e.Blackstar may or may not be an elf, why should it matter to such mortal fools? Her goals are nothing to be trifled with and I will only hope to escape with my life as I know of such plans.

For your information, I am one of the few who has what looks like my ear showing in some pictures, but if you were to think it over, you might find that I know how to work with my pictures and can do almost anything to hide what and who _I_ am. As mush as I like a hobbit's way of life, I am afraid that it simply is not mine.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 17, 2005)

> Elves are genteel, noble and ethereal, not bitter, sarcastic and dangerous





> In no way is the lovely e.Blackstar a grotesque and monsterous Elf!





> Her goals are nothing to be trifled with and I will only hope to escape with my life as I know of such plans.



Well at least *some* people support me...


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't support you, I'm just your friend. Remember you turned down the offer for my German-named Special Forces.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 19, 2005)

Weeeee I have friends!


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> I swear I didn't put him up to this...
> 
> Good god...you're a nut. I don't show my ears because my hair covers them...and I look horrendous with my hair pulled behind my ears, which is why I don't keep it like that.




I know what you mean about looking like an idiot with having hear tucked behind your ear. It's alomost like a goodey two shoes thing! Yikes! I didn't just say that, did I?



How about comming up with a solution? *Blacky* just take a random pic with your hair tyed up??

Bleh?


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 20, 2005)

She wont because she knows darn well I'll never let her live it down.


----------



## Daranavo (Sep 20, 2005)

Quiet Rai, this whole tbusiness was to get her to do that very thing. Now my evil plan is ruined!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 20, 2005)

Not. Gonna. Happen.  


Well, it seems that the impartial jury has decided...may I congratulate you on being completely _shot down_?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 21, 2005)

And I might wonder if this was not a ploy to try and gain more votes in the evil non-mod thread? You may try but, well... 

Hey B. Here, *holds up a long, dark piece of cloth* you can borrow my cloak and make a stylish exit. Just watch-out for that first step, we wouldn't want you tripping.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

A ploy for *him* to get more votes or for me?

Because I swear I didn't put him up to this! He did it himself...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 21, 2005)

No. For him to get votes for himself.  

I know you had nothing to say about his starting this thing. It was just one of his crazy ideas that got the attention but not the result he may have been after.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmm...I wonder. Grr. *brandishes her Toothpick of Doom*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 21, 2005)

*offers her a roll of duct-tape* Get 'im B! I'll go get my cat! He hasn't had a good hunt in _far_ too long!   

=>.<= (or does that not look like an evil cat? Looks like he had something sour. haha)

-------
I don't think I'll cast my vote. I have my own thought and it fits into neither.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ooh ooh, by all means...tell us preciousssssss.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 22, 2005)

*looks around cautiously; pulls her dark hood up to completely hide her face and starts in a whispered voice* It might not be wise to say one is what one could think one to possibly be. Though, *she pauses to look around nervously* I thought you to be a wiz... *her voice vanishes with the rest of her in a flash, leaving only a puff of curling smoke where she had been standing*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

WIZARD???

Psh...not a chance.


----------



## Wraithguard (Sep 22, 2005)

I think the correct term is... ballerina.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Ouch...you've wounded me.


----------

